# Shackled City - OoC II



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

~OoC II~


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

Whoo-hoo...we must have done something right to get the next OOC thread..

Wait, we did...we leveled up..


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

Level 2 Updates:

Bard (2)

HP: 14

(5) Reflex: 3 + 2
(4) Will: 3 + 1

BA: 1
~ (2) Grapple: 1 + 1

*Skills*
(8) Bluff – 3 + 5 + 0
(8) Diplomacy – 3 + 1 + 4
(3/5) Disguise - 3 + 0 + 0/2 to act "in character"
(5) Intimidate(cc) - 3 + 0 + 2
(4) Knowledge (Local) – 1 + 3 + 0
(8) Perform (String Instruments) – 3 + 5 + 0
(4) Slight of Hand - 2 + 1 + 1
(3) Speak Language – 0 + 3 + 0

*Spells/Day*
(*0*) - 3
(*1*) - 0 + 1

*Spells Known*
(*0*) Resistance
(*1*) Charm Person
     Cure Light Wounds

*Special Abilities*
(2) Bardic Music
(3) Bardic Knowledge

*Languages*
Undercommon

Gotta love skill synergy!  
Question to you guys: Spell choices? Is Charm Person something to have or is it a waste? Magic is not my forte...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

In all honesty, it depends on how much you plan on using it. It can be very effective at our lower level, especially if we need to get someone to see things our way, but as the game goes on, it becomes less and less effective IMO.

However, in the end, it all comes down to how you want to play Orpheus' personality and thus far, I do think it would fit him, but again, that is just me.

Did you sink a point into Speak Languages to pick up Undercommon? If I recall, it is the only skill that you can't use a modifier as a ranking board. Although having more people who can understand the skulks could be a handy thing.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

In that case, I could always just drop Charm Person when it no longer comes in handy...
-3 Bluff
-1 Knowledge (Local)
-1 Perform (String Instruments)
-1 Slight of Hand
-1 Speak Language (Undercommon)

Six (+INT) skill points, seven total... I know I should say where I spent the points, but I never seem to get around to it. All that copy and pasting hurts my fragile brain.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

*L* Rog...alright..off to try and figure out how to lvl Zeric....

Will return soon...


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

Can we assume you've finally gotten that net connection back Verbatim, or are you camping out at your class tonight?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm going for sorcerer for Alinis. You can never have too many spell-casters in this group 

need some help though.for the sorcerer skills part, does she get the (2 + 1) x 4 for her being a 1st level sorcerer?


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

Only 2 + 1.
Skills at First Level only apply to your true First level.
You're level 2 now


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

I believe you only get the X4 when you make your first, first level character... 

Majin do you want me to post Althron here?


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

Mimic's right, the x4 bonus is strictly for your very first level. Any subsequent "1st levels" in other classes do not recieve this benefit. 

Mimic - No need, when I need character stats I just check the Rogue's Gallery thread for the game. Just keep that updated is all I ask.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

ahh. thanks for the clarification. i didn't do her skill-things until i was sure. 
can someone pop over and see if i did her right? lol. when she does her spell-things for the first time, Alinis is going to be waaaay surprised.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

You forgot to mention how many spells she can cast per day.
(0) - 5
(1) - 3 + (Odd CHA bonus thing... Page 8 of Player's Handbook)

Remember, sorcerer's don't have to memorize spells...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

ack, didn't realize she had a spell bonus. thankies!


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

You may really want to consider a different class Kirinke...a sorcerer draws their spells from their Cha for their level, and with a charisma of 10, you could only cast cantrips. Just a little heads up...

Zeric Update

Hexblade 2

+9 hp (8+1)
+1 BAB
+1 Will save
+1 Bluff, Intimidate, Knowledge (Arcana), Craft (Weaponsmithing)
Gained Arcane Resistance


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 31, 2004)

Verbatim has good point, there, Krinke.  She's not much good as a sorcerer.  

Anyway, here's Raven's stats.  I'd considered taking a barbarian level for her here, but I think I'll wait til 3rd or 4th.

2nd level:  +1 rogue
Add:  Evasion
+5 hps
Skills:
+1 bluff
+1 disable devise
+1 hide
+2 jump (gives +2 tumble synergy)
+1 Move silently
+1 open locks
+1 search
+1 tumble (gives +2 jump and balance synergy)
+1 use rope


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 31, 2004)

No Manz...Zeric plans on teaching Raven the art of slinging curses once he shifts her alignment to LN like his and then we will really be having fun, as she is the only one he has any respect for at the moment...

Truthfully though, a level or two of Barbarian would do her good, but how are you going to work the raging in? Is it going to start building up inside her the longer we are down there?


----------



## Dhes (Oct 31, 2004)

Nice… another day another lvl. 

I’m sorry about the late posting. (Well not really, I do live 6 hours in the future and don’t feel like getting up in the middle of the night to post on EN.  )

Any way here is my character for lvl 2.

Sorcerer 2
HP 11 (up 5)
BAB +1 (up 1)
Grap +1 (up 1)
Will +4 (up 1)

Level 0 (6 a day / 5 known)
Ray of Frost (new spell)

Level 1 (4 a day / 2 known)

Decipher Script (cc. up 1, 2 points)
Knoledge (Arcane) (c. up 1, 1 point)
Spell craft (c. up 1, 1 point)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

damn... didn't see that. Maj, could you house rule that? Make it so that Alinis and Elyas can progress up without having to worry about their charisma score? I mean, even if we went wizard, we'd run into the same problem. Only with our intelligence score.

Maybe just make it so that their bonus spells are dependant on the charisma score and not worry about that level progression based on how high their charisma is?


----------



## Majin (Oct 31, 2004)

Wow   Sorry Kirinke but I'm gonna hafta give a big ol' "no" on this one. It is the responsibility of the player to plan ahead for these things. Even if I'd be for such a house rule, (which would be never   ) the rest of the party that doesn't benefit from the unbalancing house rule would flay me alive, and I'd lose all credibility as a DM.  Even giving them equal compensation would not work in my eyes. You would just be playing a totally different game when you overlook such important staples to the way characters work/and are built. 

The bright side of things is that your situation is not hopeless. If your main goal was to have Alinis become an arcane archer she need only put one state gain point into charisma to meet the requirements.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

ok. no prob. 
she'll still be a sorcerer. and like you suggested, i'm going to sink her extra ability points into charisma. I mean, that's one stat that needs improvement anywayz.  Plus, it will be a great way to roleplay her burgeoning abilities.

lol. i never even thought about that lil problem with the charisma/intelligence-based spell progression. I thought it was just used primarily for spell-bonuses.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 31, 2004)

kirinke why don't you just take wizard instead of sorcerer?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 31, 2004)

could i change the sorcerer thing to wizard majin? with the mage-hand spell when she first woke up, it could be ruled as a one-time thing, describing her wakening abilities. While we're at the church, I could buy her spell-book or she could find it in another encounter, maybe in the loot of dead bad-guy?


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 31, 2004)

Krinke, to be an Arcane Archer you need to be able to cast arcane spells on-the-fly. So in other words, you don't memorize your spells. Wizards memorize their spells...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 1, 2004)

sorry hippo. doesn't mention that in the rules here, lemme post the basics.

ARCANE ARCHER
Hit Die: d8.
Requirements
To qualify to become an arcane archer, a character must fulfill all the following criteria.
Race: Elf or half-elf.
Base Attack Bonus: +6.
Feats: Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus (longbow or shortbow).
*Spells: Ability to cast 1st-level arcane spells.*
Class Skills
The arcane archer’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Craft (Int), Hide (Dex). Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Ride (Dex), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), and Use Rope (Dex).
Skill Points at Each Level: 4 + Int modifier.

doesn't say anything about having to cast spells on the fly. At a guess, once you take this prestiege class, your spell-energy is funneled into your arrows. 
but that's just my take.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm going to throw something out, and it may seem a bit like meta-gaming, and if so I do apologize in advance.

Since we know you want to take the Arcane Archer path, wait until 4 th level to take the level in Sorc, the same level that you put the 1 pt into Charisma to qualify for the PrC.

If Majin would allow it, have the mage hand to be a one time deal, something that she is not able to manifest again. Confused by the display of talent, and curious about its origin, she can RP that up with Dhes who can teach her to try to harness the Weave. However, harnessing it takes time and practice and in the mean time, you can continue to take levels of Ranger which will increase your hps and BAB bonus when we need it the most, as we have no idea what we are facing and need all the strength we can get.

This is just my two cents, as I don't want you to think I am trying to tell you how to play your char, but for the same reasons why I didn't take the level of priest yet, and yes I do mean yet, I think you should hold off on the Sorc.

I am fine both IC and OOC if Majin wants to allow that little "push" to appear as a teaser for the abilities you could have, but in the end, I think a better chance to hit with your bow right now could help us out more than 4 more detect magics. Especially if we aren't alive to see them cast...

Happy Halloween all...as I forgot to say this earlier today...


----------



## Dhes (Nov 1, 2004)

Dam Beaten, you people type to fast…   

If you really want to go “Arcane Archer” you don’t really have to focus on you spells.
You need to cast lvl.1 spells and that is as easy as putting a plus +1 in charisma at lvl 4. so that’s not a big deal.

The main problem are the feats that you need “Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot and Weapon Focus (any bow)”

The best course would be:
Lvl3, get lvl.1 fighter (this will give you the lvl.3 feat and the fighter lvl.1 bonus feat)
Lvl4, get lvl.2 fighter and the +1 charisma (this will give you the fighter lvl.2 bonus feat and a charisma score of 11)

At this point you still have one problem, you need a BAB of +6. The fastest way to get this, is to get 3 lvl’s of fighter or Ranger (Sorcerer will take double the time)

So when you get to lvl. 8 you can take you first lvl. of arcane archer. I know it seems like it’s a long way, and at this point it looks like you more or less wasted 1 lvl. on a lvl. of sorcerer.

Sorry Hippocrachus,   
She can take a lvl. of Wizard to for fill the spell requirements. It would still take the same time to get there but than she wouldn’t have to spent her lvl.4 ability  increase on her charisma.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 1, 2004)

I LIKIES verb! 
That sounds perfect! 
And it would be a chance for some really neat roleplaying too. 
And since she was unconscious at the time, maybe if maj would allow it, she could display some more lil tricks, especially if somebody makes her unconscious or if she gets afraid, is under stress etc...

cuz in the players handbook, it does say that sorcerers display rumimentary powers at puberty. She could be a latent and with the dropping to neg hit points, maybe that sparked something....

here is the sorcerer background thing
Sorcerers develope rudimentary powers at puberty. Their first spells are incomplete, spontaneous, uncontrolled and sometimes dangerous. A household with a budding socerer in it may be troubled by strange sounds or lights which can create the impression that the place is haunted. Eventually, the young sorcerer understands the power that he has been wielding unintentionally. From that point on, he can begin practicing and improving his powers.

whaddya say maj? That would solve everyone's problems quite neatly. I'm going to change her to a 2nd level ranger and this will give you alot of new things to drop on our poor characters that could range from the amusing to the um... not so amusing.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 1, 2004)

No need to apologize to me, I'm the one that screwed up  
Must have completely ignored the English that I claim to understand so well


----------



## Dhes (Nov 1, 2004)

Verbatim has a good point.
I don’t know how fare you want to take her Arcane side in you character creation, but if you only want to use it to get to “Arcane Archer” the best thing would be to wait till 1 lvl. before you can take it. First get all the other stuff and then get 1 lvl. of sorc/wiz.

But it’s all up to you, do you want to be a Ranger that knows magic or do you want to be a sorcerer/wizard that shoots a bow. Either way Elyas will help you trough it.


----------



## Dhes (Nov 1, 2004)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Must have completely ignored the English that I claim to understand so well



Yes dam it I’m the hollish person with the bad ingrish in the family. Don’t you be taking my spot…


----------



## kirinke (Nov 1, 2004)

i'd say wait until she can get her hands on the stuff she needs. either way, it'd mean alot of roleplaying and story-telling/character development on everyone's part. I mean, having a sorcerer/wizard who can't exactly control her powers quite yet would be pretty fun to play.


----------



## hippocrachus (Nov 1, 2004)

Dhes said:
			
		

> Yes dam it I’m the hollish person with the bad ingrish in the family. Don’t you be taking my spot…




I thought you were the communist :inside-joke emoticon:
I've noticed there just aren't enough emoticons to discribe all the wonderful facial expressions out there...


----------



## kirinke (Nov 1, 2004)

and majin is evil enough to run with this.... we just gave him like a dozen or more new plot-hooks. 
oh. changed Alinis to a 2nd level ranger.


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2004)

So is English not your first language, Hippocrachus?  You certainly write it well.  You've all given Krinke good advice, methinks.


----------



## Majin (Nov 1, 2004)

I am willing to allow Kirinke to change her class to wizard if she would prefer, or any other class for that matter if she thinks it's a better idea. Everyone's just leveled up and we haven't had a combat encounter yet, so I don't have a problem with her switching the class she'd be taking this level if she wants. A couple stipulations though:

If she chooses to go wizard: The Mage Hand incident never took place, because it wasn't memorized. She could have dreamed it though. There is really no limit as to what your character can dream obviously, as long as they don't believe everything they dream will come true for their character in-game...

If she chooses to stay sorcerer: The Mage Hand could have taken place, but from now on Kirinke must remember that the spell is not powerful enough to push a dwarf down, or anyone else for that matter. 

If she chooses to stay ranger for now/go fighter/etc.: Anything else, the spell did not happen, she could have dreamed it as above, a subconscious foretelling of her ability to learn magic perhaps. 

Regardless of which you choose for Alnis, I'm not all that hot on the issue of her manifesting these powers in those special circumstances, if she cannot cast them naturally. If she stays sorcerer like she is now, she has no problem casting level 0 spells (cantrips), so she does not need to be spurred on by a shock or being knocked unconscious to use them. Any spells higher level are out of the question, in favor of character balance. (It would not be quite fair to that goblin if both Alinis & Elyas cast magic missle at it before Alinis rightfully could for instance.  )


----------



## kirinke (Nov 2, 2004)

fair enough.  
sorry maj for the troubles. 
but at least I'm learning from past mistakes. lol
my guess is sorcerer or wizard within the next three or so levels. by then i'll have a firm enough grasp on what we really need and what is really good for this character. right now, i'm going to concentrate on the ranger aspect of her character for the next few levels or so. since we her more in that capacity.

and I do appreciate the advice. Game-wise, I'm still pretty much a newbie.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 6, 2004)

I am going to be out of state from Nov 19th thru the 29th on a family vacation. Could someone take over Alinis and possibly Teleri?


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2004)

Is it just me, or is it spooky when for the first time, nobody questioned Zeric on his decision? I thought there must have been some typos as smoothly as everyone just sorta fell on in line..

As for what happened to the skulk, even though I didn't say it IC, I personally thought the guy managed to sneak off when we weren't looking, as I didn't recall us binding him up with rope or anything.


----------



## kirinke (Nov 11, 2004)

That'd be my guess. I mean we were occupied with killing a mimic. And if I were that skulk, I'd slip away at first opportunity. Pity that  .

hmmm as far as Zeric and people not opposing him goes... 
Weirder things have happened.  
Lookit Teleri and her sword for example


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2004)

Very true...

Also Manz, did Raven give Zeric the light crossbow she took off of the skulk when he stood watch? If so, I would like to add it to his inventory, as well as the "x" number of bolts she gave him. If not, no biggie, but if we do run across another one, I would like to place dibs on it.

Sooner or later, he will need to fire a warning shot into someone as he yells "Stop or I'll shoot"...


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 11, 2004)

Raven already has a crossbow, so sure, Zeric should take it and the bolts, how ever many of them there were.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks amigo..

Will make change to his sheet asap. I think there were ten bolts, but so I will put that, but will raise/lower the # accordingly if I am wrong.


----------



## Majin (Nov 11, 2004)

Actually I think there were 19 when all was said and done.  As for the skulk situation, I think it sneaking away is the most realistic option, as there was plenty of oppurtunity for it to do so, and this particular skulk didn't have much in the bravery department to begin with.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 16, 2005)

There you go...the unofficial confession of the hexblade Zeric....

Also, stage one in his path to his ultimate multi-class/Prc combo...

Hope I'm not boring you with all this Manz...


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 16, 2005)

Kirinke: The stone creature is dead, so you can direct all your fire on the ogre.


----------



## kirinke (Mar 16, 2005)

OOC:
LoL.... Ok. So amend previous post to concentrate on the Ogre. 
Good idea, but bloody heck, Alinis would give anything for some mini-bolt-cutters.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 17, 2005)

Alright Zeric and Althron showdown....we all knew it was only a matter of time before it happened..*L*


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

Whoot, got someone to draw a piccie of Teleri! I think he captured her personality perfectly.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Where is the pic at?


----------



## kirinke (Mar 18, 2005)

above, i wanted to post it in lamentation, but i got the two windows confused. eek.     

and i had a bit of problems with the attachments, fixed it and there it is.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

See Lamentation thread for my next question..


----------



## Mimic (Mar 18, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Alright Zeric and Althron showdown....we all knew it was only a matter of time before it happened..*L*




Yea, should be interesting... wonder if it will come to blows?


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 18, 2005)

Although it proly should, keep in mind that soon Zeric will be taking levels of priest in Cuthbert for the IC path I have for him. My ultimate goal is for him to become an occult slayer and his lvl 20 breakdown should go Hexblade 10/Priest 5/Occult Slayer 5.

Zeric just has to realize that the church really isn't out to get him, but so far nothing has happened IC for him to get it through his thick skull. So, if you have any ideas on how to get it there, which maybe a good ass kicking would, then I am all ears..

Great RPing there yesterday, and maybe some again today?


----------



## kirinke (Mar 19, 2005)

Huh. Looks like Alinis is going to be a straight ranger. Her build isn't really suited for anything else. At least not at the moment.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 12, 2005)

Can we assume we're all together when Zeric opened the door?  Have we by then successfully escorted the prinsoners back to the gnome's locksmith shop?  Were they able to provide us with any additional information about the half-dwarf?

I'll hold off posting for Raven for now.  How far away are the bad guys from the door we ust opened?


----------



## Mimic (Apr 12, 2005)

I was going to ask the same questions, do all of us see this or just Zeric's character?


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

Everyone is together, the prisoners were taken back safely and extra xp was awarded for their rescue. Everyone can see what's going on in the room and you are all about 40 feet from the "bad guys".


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 12, 2005)

Except the two hob guards right? I figure they are about 5-10' from Zeric and the others. Or am I off on that mental picture?


----------



## Majin (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, except for them. They are right by the door, so 5' away.


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to BastionLightBringer, everyone's favorite Hexblade has been drawn and is posted under Zeric's bio.

I think the pic is awesome, but I will admit I am a bit biased..

Now if I can just convince DMAC that I will pay upfront to get the Lamentation chars drawn, I would be set..


----------



## Mimic (May 9, 2005)

Very cool looking, wish I could draw like that.


----------



## Verbatim (May 9, 2005)

That makes two of us...I so want to go ahead and ask him to draw Ayden, but I think I will give DMAC a little more time before I do. However, I may see if Bastion will do some of my other chars...


----------



## kirinke (May 10, 2005)

I can't believe this... I can't find the character thread for shackled city.


----------



## Mimic (May 10, 2005)

Ask and ye shall recieve - Click Here


----------



## Verbatim (May 19, 2005)

I bumped the RG thread back to page one for everybody.

Looking forward to seeing everyone's updates...


----------



## Verbatim (May 19, 2005)

Lvl 3 Update for Zeric:

+9 Hp, +1 to Fort and Ref saves, Mettle class Feature, +1 Bluff, Craft (Weaponsmith), Intimidate, Knowledge (arcana).

I selected the Persuasive feat for him to boost his bluff in combat skills and his Intimidate for when he needs to "discuss" things in private with those he meets.


----------



## Manzanita (May 19, 2005)

Letsee.  Raven is using a greataxe.  Losing herself in combat.  What class should I take next?

Level 3:
Barbarian
+10 hps
Feat:  improved feint
add:  fast movement, rage, martial weapon prof etc
Skills:  Listen +2; climb +3


----------



## Mimic (May 20, 2005)

With us leveling that brings up a question that I have been wondering about, how do we work out our hitpoints?


----------



## Majin (May 20, 2005)

Hitpoints are calculated at 75%, just as in Lamentation.  (To make it easier, it goes: Max@lvl 1/low/high/low/high if you have a hitdie you can't break down evenly.)


----------



## Mimic (May 20, 2005)

Ok so for Althron it would be 6 hitpoints (75% of 8) plus his con. Thanks


----------



## Mimic (May 20, 2005)

Level 3:
Cleric
+9 hps
Feat: Combat Casting
+1 BAB
Skills: Sense motive +1 (cc); Diplomacy +1
+1 reflex save
New spell level


----------



## Dhes (May 24, 2005)

At long last my character is updated…
I added +1 in Fort and Ref. 
Added 2 ranks in Spell craft and Knowledge Arcane
Got Skill Focus (spellcraft) as my new feat and got Flare as my 0-level spell and magic weapon as my 1-level spell.


----------



## hippocrachus (May 24, 2005)

Bard Level 3
BA +1
*Skills*
Knowledge History +3
Perform String Instruments +1
Sense Motive +3
*Feats*
Improved Initiative
*Abilities*
Bardic Knowledge +3
*Bardic Music*
Inspire Competence +2
*Spells*
Summon Instrument
Comprehend Languages


----------



## hippocrachus (May 25, 2005)

Whoops!
I typed Draconic, but meant Undercommon.
Sorry, Kirinke.
I was wondering why Alinis understood what he said...
Orpheus doesn't speak Draconic.
It will be something he'll look into


----------



## kirinke (May 25, 2005)

LoL. I was wondering why you'd use Draconic on a Beholder.  Okies. So that lil confo never happened between Alinis and Orpheous.

On a similar note. Maj, could you rule that Speak language be a generic skill instead of a class skill? Languages are fun.


----------



## Majin (May 25, 2005)

Sorry Kirinke. Languages can be very crucial to a situation. It would be too much to let anyone take new languages left and right, not to mention unrealistic, even for a fantasy campaign; at least within the bounds available to your characters at the moment.


----------



## kirinke (May 26, 2005)

ack, i understand.


----------



## Verbatim (May 26, 2005)

Manz:[sblock]The last spot in the game I am starting is yours if you want it amigo, if you aren't interested/able right now, I will just close the roster down at five. No pressure, but wanted to give you a slot if you wanted it.[/sblock]


----------



## kirinke (May 27, 2005)

Alinis Level +3 Ranger
HP: 20
BAB: +3
FORT: +5
REFLEX: +6
WILL: +1
SKILLS: +7 spread through her list
FLATFOOTED: changed to reflect new armour is now 14
FEATS: Improved Initative
INITATIVE: +7 (3 base + 4 feat bonus)

CLASS SKILLS:
Endurance


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

So if I understand everything correctly, you guys are talking to Priestess Urikas and Raven and I are about to kick some straggler butt.

Close?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

sounds like.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Rog..so now I need to plan a few things and shoot Majin something off list.

If you all don't mind me asking, if Manz is up to it, would it be okay if we picked back up with our evening (Zeric and Raven)? As I know that tech both games are on hold and I don't want to force you guys out of some down time, but I figure since you are all resting for the night, it might be a good time to knock it out so when all the games fire back up, we could just go straight on from there.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

no problem with me.


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 8, 2005)

I _suppose_ I can grant you my permission


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

Well H, you know I try to never do anything without your blessing...*L*

Just don't want to show up and suddenly start making demands on everyone..


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

Hay verb, am in the yahoo chat main. You'll probly have to invite me or something.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 8, 2005)

says you are off line...


----------



## kirinke (Aug 8, 2005)

Well I'm getting the most up to date version now.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2005)

Lately, some of my games where I was playing have slowed a lot or have died (well, officially on hold)... I was starting to think to find a new game to join and I started to take a look at this game. Everyone from Lamentation is playing in the game here except me... I havn't taken teh time to look at the IC thread, but as Lamentation is going well and have a playing group I liked, I was wondering if there would be a place for me?


----------



## Majin (Sep 8, 2005)

Sure Velmont! Check out as much background on what's been going on in the game as you like and throw up a character concept. Any ideas on how you'd like to be included I'm sure we can accomodate.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 8, 2005)

Velmont: If I might offer one suggestion? I know Dhes plans on going sorc/priest to pick up Mystic Theurge down the road and while Hipp's bard can cast some spells we are going to be really light on Arcane support for awhile. Do you think you might be interested in a mage type char?

I hope I am not overstepping anything Majin by throwing this suggestion out, but I figured it fell into the speak now or forever holding thy peace thing..


----------



## Majin (Sep 9, 2005)

Not a problem at all, it's a viable suggestion of course, as the party is rather light on arcane, at the moment.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2005)

I was thinking about it... first, I don't think I'll go for a pure figther, it is the class I've never played (some characters was multiclass figther, but it was always secondary class). I love to play Rogue, but with a Bard and a Rogue/Barb, I think the group doesn't lack skills. Arcane caster have always been second to Rogue for me. Illusionist mainly, but I am playing one in LEW, so I will think about another concept for an arcanist.

But Dhes want to go for Mystic Theurge with only 12 Wis?


----------



## Mimic (Sep 9, 2005)

If you want an arcanist with a little more in your face attitude try a warmage.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 9, 2005)

Majin, I've sent you a mail about some idea I had...


----------



## Majin (Sep 9, 2005)

Got it. Sending a reply back now. The results of Raven's search will be slightly postponed because luckily, what will be found will be the best oppurtunity to introduce Velmont's character to the game. That will be posted once Velmont is all set up.  You're gonna like this room guys.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice to have you Velmont.  This is a fairly balanced party and I'm sure you will contribute just fine whatever class and race you end up playing.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2005)

You'll see soon


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 11, 2005)

Hmmm...will Zeric piss him off in the first five minutes, or will he make it all the way to ten minutes?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2005)

I'll go to 15


----------



## Dhes (Sep 11, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> But Dhes want to go for Mystic Theurge with only 12 Wis?



Good point, to tell you the truth that slipped my mind. With just 12 I’ll only be able to cast lvl 2 spells, so that would suck. But my prestige class is not set in stone yet.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2005)

I dunnot know if Majin would accept to include psionic, but the option would be to go for the cebremancer (mystic theurge, but for mage/psi). The psion ask for Int, which you have at 14, but it is more interesting for wiz/psion, as both ask for Int.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok, looks like the game will soon continue. Characters has been approved and is now in the characters thread... For curious people, go on and take a look.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Welcome aboard man...I would suggest crafting a belt of health as soon as possible..


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

What, isn't 4 hp enough for a 3rd level wizard?  Hey, the feat Toughness would almost double my Hps


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

*L*

All I am saying is a bag of caltrops could take him down, or a maximized Ray of Frost...

This is going to be fun...


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

Not a maximized, but an empower. Or just 1 magic missile. A scorching ray would be just overkilling him.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

*L*

He hasn't left his room yet and we have already killed him with a lucky sling bullet..

Ahh..the joys of new PCs.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 12, 2005)

Just don't let 'im cough on you. You might catch what he has


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

I wonder if the church has a priest named House on duty? That would fix him right up..


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

I took Endure Element among my spells just to be sure I wouldn't catch a cold


----------



## Mimic (Sep 12, 2005)

At least we will all get along together...

Althron - Lawful Good
Zeric - Lawful Neutral
Leanthas - Lawful Evil

Yup, no conficts of interest in this party.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, the great thing about the LE alignment is that it is by far the most social of all Es. LE people can get along just fine in a group, they merely seek their own gain over the others, but if from time to time they have to allow their "lessers" to pretend to be in charge, what is the harm, it is one less thing they have to worry about. I just think the meeting with the others will be interesting to see, and how Zeric is going to react once he has to face the High Priestess again, empty handed save the few prisoners we did release.

BTW: I know I totally lost track of the loot, but has anyone been keeping tabs? We have that chest in the room with the paintings, the loot in Kazmojen's room, the armory stuff we can sell ( I happen to know an NPC that will like that), Kazmojen's gear (Did Althron keep the armor?), and anything else I over looked.

While Zeric will want to make a donation to the church, say 20% or so (10 from him 10 from Althron?), that still leaves alot out there to be sold. Not to mention we still have all the gnome city to still explore if you guys want, or we can move on from where Majin wants us to go. 

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

I am fine with meeting at the lift Majin if you want to snapshot us there.

Or if the "B" team wants to take the field first and make a post seeing us that is cool with the "A" team I think..


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2005)

The only thing, half the group is CG... dunno what it will do. At least, the cleric is LN. I wouldn't have liked to be near a Good cleric when he would have done Holy Smite


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

You get used to them not liking you...although there are times when it gets lonely on this island. Glad to have you aboard man...

*happy they will have someone new to hate on for awhile*

Now, to one more aspect of serious stuff. I propose we take our good magus up to Priestess Urikas and get her to clear his story, as well as taking the loot from Kazmojen's chambers up. We can grab the chest that the "B" team forgot to get on their way out, tsk tsk tsk, also. 

If she clears his story, and possibly does not flay Zeric for being stubborn, we come back to the bottom layer, clear this puppy out and then go back into gnome city. I am not sure how much of it we have covered, but I am willing to bet there was a good bit we missed.

With Velmont joining us, we could divide into two teams, fan out and cover it twice as fast. With the loot we could get a wand or two of healing and go kick some skulk butt. 

Any thoughts? (This means you too Endure Element boy)


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 12, 2005)

Let's get one thing straight, Mr. V.
I pity the fool that thinks Orpheus is part of the "B" team.


----------



## Mimic (Sep 12, 2005)

No Althron didn't take the armor (I assumed that it was hidden away with the other stuff) but if its better then what he has he will use it. Unless someone else wants it and of course they subtract the cost of if from his share of the money.

Althron of course will be giving a tithe to the church, that goes without saying.

Velmont, Althron is LG, watch out for those holy smites   

Speaking of holy smites, I was actually considering taking a couple levels in fighter with him or do you think that would hamper his cleric levels too much. I want to give him a little boost in his fighting abilities, he would only take 1 or 2 levels at most. I did consider giving him a few paladin levels but that would muck with his exp too much. Ultimately I am going towards warpriest with this guy.

I don't think spliting the party is a good idea


----------



## Velmont (Sep 13, 2005)

I am against splitting the party. Simple, more there is person between me and the enemy, more I feel good. So, I need people to buffer   

For Holy smite, I won't generally be in the area of effect. But it is a good spell to throw at your paladin who is in melee. On spell that risk to affect me, it is circle of protection against evil... and it coming in a few level only.

For taking figther level, here what I advice: if you go for teh stats, wait. Get those level 3 spells (both divine and arcane spelllist are pretty cool at level 3). For a cleric, it isn't that much a necessity. There is a lot of spell that come handy for a cleric that make him as good as a figther on the short run, and with time, you'll see that you pass much time casting, so the boost in combat you took is not that great. I think the best option for a cleric who goes in the combat style is taking the war domain, but that's can be done at creation.

Now, if you go for the background. Go on! I took my sorcerer level with Sielwoodan as soon as second level, and look how often I cast spell... stats wise, it was a bad move, but I wanted Sielwoodan have his power as soon as possible, and I choose Sorcerer because he wouldn't have to carry a book with him, and he would have never spent time studying spell. Honestly, I favor style over stats, even if I am sometimes attract by stats...


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 17, 2005)

I've been itching to start a new game recently, reluctantly passing up Verbatim's and Darkmaster's new games only because I'm in so many already.  It just made me think of this game to see three Age of Worms games starting recently.  Shackled city must be the most popular module ever run on these boards.  Perusing the old threads, no less than 6 other DMs have tried to run it.  (including Kajamba Lion, Todd whomever, Sebastian O., Cry Havoc, Krago o'the mountain and Jeremy DnD)  Majin's threads are far longer than any of them.

Still, we've barely scratched the surface of this massive plot.  Looking forward to keeping it up!


----------



## Velmont (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm not at all familiar with that module. It is only some time ago, when I was curious to see the other game that was talked about some times in the Lamentation OCC that I've found that Shackled City was run by more than a DM (Fall on the wrong RG ). Better like that, so I'll not forsee anything.


----------



## Majin (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes I'm rather surprised at how much more the party still has to investigate in this adventure before officially moving onto Part 2. Hope you guys are comfortable; Looks like we'll be here a few _years_ if we want to do this right.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, there is always the option of now that we have taken out the "main" boss of the lower level, we bring in a force from the church to clear out the skulks in the gnomish city.

I know that would basically remove us from getting any XP, besides just RPing XP, but it would move us into a position to begin the next part after we rest and re-equip ourselves.

Also, there is alot of weapons to sell from the hidden armory, and I have bounced it off of Majin off-list that we use the dwarven smith I was working my "parole" with to sell/trade for armor and weapon upgrades. The coins, paintings, and gems are all icing on the cake.


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 22, 2005)

I like Verbatim's suggestion, if Majin think's its feasible.  I'm sure the whole module is great, but I'd love to skip parts that don't butress the plot, and keep it moving fast.  Although, if we don't get those XPs, we might not be powerful enough for the next part.  Majin would know.

Anyway, in my nearly 3 years of PbP gaming, I don't think I've ever seen PCs argue over treasure.  Usually its divied out to whomever the party thinks can use it the best.  Then again, I don't think I've ever seen a group bicker the way this one does.  And Zeric isn't even involved this time.  It's fine, anyway.  Greedy well-RPed party members arguing over treasure is a nice change of pace from endless utilitarian altruism.


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2005)

I would have no major objection to the party "glossing over" the clearing out of the dungeon, as there are quite large areas left to explore. For now I don't think the experience lost will affect everyone too much. Therefore I leave it up to you guys to take a vote or work it out however you like. If the majority of most of you want to move on that can certainly be arranged.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 22, 2005)

Honestly, I don't mind skipping that part, and the character even less... he doesn't bother for anything at all.

By the way, do Leanthas have already seen any of these object in teh treasure room from the time he was with the dwarves? I suppose he had already had the chance to see some of them before he shut himself in his studies.


----------



## Majin (Sep 22, 2005)

Yep, he would have seen the treasure.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

Well, as one of the characters not interested in giving a portion of his share to the church (coinage), Orpheus claimed a piece of armor, saving the coin for those that are.
There is plenty of spoils for everyone to get what they need in a fair split.
And just for personal honor: Orpheus isn't really going around throwing stuff in the air and wooting and swimming in the coins like Scrooge McDuck


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

OOC: I am tickled pink at the loot we have just found, as combined with the weapons we can sell, and the stuff upstairs, we can really equip ourselves good I think. However IC, Zeric can't wrap his mind around the prospect that someone as evil, and as smart to run a huge slaving ring, as Kazmojen was would not have looked around like we did. Until he can wrap his mind around it, he will do what he just did. Suck up his pride, try to assign the most useful items to the people who need it the most, and go from there. However, in true Zeric fashion, even when he is trying to be helpful, it comes off like an order.

The fun of playing a high Charisma, yet totally unsocial, char..


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

That's what they made bards for  
High Charisma. Social Spirit.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

You have social spirit? I thought Orpheus' only role was to make Zeric feel like he needs to smash his head through a wall..


----------



## Velmont (Sep 23, 2005)

Are we going back to Cauldron or we are finishing the cleaning?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

I am hoping we finish looking down here first...as IC I may be able to justify us allowing someone else to help with the skulk round up above us, but not the slaver's lair. This one is all ours...


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 23, 2005)

Well, in the beginning Orpheus was pretty neutral towards everyone; but then this guy Zeric who, despite the fact the bard is an obvious war-veteran, persists in looking down at him like he's some snivelling noble. That's when Orpheus decided if someone is going to cloud their mind so resolutely, they should be made to smash their head in the wall. Once some of that gray-matter gets swooshed about, maybe he'll brighten his outlook  
OOC I'm willing to do whatever you guys want. I'm just waiting for it to be settled IC.
There are good points to both sides of the spectrum...


----------



## Mimic (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm all for clearing out the rest of the slavers/find any captives and then glossing over the gnome city


----------



## Manzanita (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm for skipping the gnome city or whatever.  I'm for maximum plot advancement speed.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 28, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> As an added bonus, for completeing the adventure successfully and finding the hidden treasure vault the party has earned enough XP to level up. (That includes you as well Velmont    ) I would prefer to keep Leanthas in line with the rest of the party.




Woohoo! One more hp! 5hp at level 4... Now a dog need to do maximum damage to take me down  I really need an amulet of health!

Update done.


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks like you forgot to increment your class level there, Velmont.


----------



## Dhes (Sep 28, 2005)

First of all I need to Say “Sorry  ” to every one in the game. I haven’t posted in the game for a long time, so long that some people were maybe thinking …is Dhes not in the game anymore?? Well that was sorta true; the point was that I never got the feel for the game. I have talked about this a lot with Majin and he never wanted to kill me off. 

Then Velmont came into the game and made a remark about my character that started me thinking, what do I want out of the game and what do I want to do with my Character. All this time I really didn’t know, and I think that that was the reason why I didn’t like the game.

But today when I was looking at my Character sheet I thought, “hey I don’t want to kill Elyas, there is so much he can still achieve.” This combined with the fact that the adventure is passing into the next part, gives me the chance to wipe the slate clean and get back into the game.

Elyas is not taking a “Prestige class”, I’m going to make him the groups own little Pyromaniac (See new spells).

I hope we can make this game just as good as Lamentation is, and that no one will follow in my “old” foot steps.

Here are my lvl changes.
+1 to Cha
+4 HP
+1 Will
+1 BAB

Lvl 1 spell
Burning Hand

Lvl 2 Spell
Flaming Sphere
Scorching Ray

5 skill points in some stuff 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Can every one plz give an OOC update with the group loot that they have, so I can make a Loot list.

Ps. Velmont, your not as weak as you think your missing 1 HP 
Lvl 1 = Max 4-2 = 2
Lvl 2 = Low 4-2 = 1
Lvl 3 = Hi     4-2 = 2
Lvl 4 = Low 4-2 = 1

Total HP = 6, that’s one more the dog’s have nothing on you


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 28, 2005)

Bard (4)
STR: 14 (2)
HP: 27
(6) Reflex: 4 + 2
(5) Will: 4 + 1
BA: 3
~ (5) Grapple: 3 + 2
Short Sword – 5 (1d6+1) 19x2
Shortbow – 5 (1d6) 20x3

*Skills*
(12) Perform (String Instruments) – +1
(6) Knowledge (Local) – +2 (+2 Synergy to Gather Information)
(6) Sense Motive - +1 (+2 Synergy to Diplomacy)
(-1) Swim – +1
(1) Jump – +1
(1) Climb – +1

*Spells/Day*
(*1*) - 2 + 1
(*2*) - 0 + 1

*Spells Known*
(*1*) Remove Fear
(*2*) Rage
     Tongues

Bardic Music +1
Bardic Knowledge +1

[sblock]I'm dropping the five throwing axes I picked up from the last treasure trove/armory we came across to get my Light Load.
If anybody wants them...
So far, all I've taken is the Masterwork Chainshirt and the coin the Beholder gave us, which is of course Group Profit for any of the members that are practical enough to take it.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2005)

Dhes said:
			
		

> Can every one plz give an OOC update with the group loot that they have, so I can make a Loot list.
> 
> Ps. Velmont, your not as weak as you think your missing 1 HP
> Lvl 1 = Max 4-2 = 2
> ...




Now, I don't understand you maths. First, because 4 minus 2 doesn't equal 1. Second, because I've always had in mind that the hp was: 1st Max, 3/4 after that, making 4 then 3 per level for basic, and so, it would make (4-2) + (3-2) + (3-2) + (3-2) = 5...

Majin, am I wrong?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2005)

Just a question for you about treasure splitting. IC talking, I don't expect any treasure. After all, I did nothing to get rid of the slavers. OOC talking, I would like to gather 2000gp as soon as possible to craft my amulet of health...

Oh, and Majin, just a question, I thought to carry some book with my Floating Disk, how many bookcan I carry and how much would I be able to sell them?


----------



## Dhes (Sep 29, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Now, I don't understand you maths. First, because 4 minus 2 doesn't equal 1. Second, because I've always had in mind that the hp was: 1st Max, 3/4 after that, making 4 then 3 per level for basic, and so, it would make (4-2) + (3-2) + (3-2) + (3-2) = 5...




They way it works is that you take max HP for first lvl all the other lvl’s you don’t take 75% of the D4, but 75% of the D4 + the constitution  modifier.
Because that 75% isn’t always a rounded number you should round down for all the even lvl’s and round up for all the uneven lvl’s

In your case your D4 + con = 2
75% of 2 = 1.5 …so this becomes 1 on the even lvl’s and 2 on the uneven lvl’s. 

Sorry I should have used “round up” and “round down” instead of “High” “Low’


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 29, 2005)

That's not how I've ever done it, Dhes :\ 
I take 75% of whatever the Hit Die is.
I.E. 3 for a d4.
But if it's like a d10, you take High 8 and Low 7 interchangibly.
Then add your CON bonus...


----------



## Dhes (Sep 29, 2005)

Hummm… k it could be that me and Majin have lost track of the system that we use… :\ 
Plz disregard my post till further notice.
We should really start writing these things down…
Sorry Velmont I guess that a dog could kill you…


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2005)

No prob, I'll fight hamster instead.


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2005)

I believe the others are correct Dhes. I had forgotten to take the Con bonus into consideration when you brought up the possibillity of Velmont's HP being off. So no changes needed then Velmont. You're good to go. 

As for your disk question, as the book says, 100 pounds per caster level can be carried. As for a books weight, the Arms & Equipment guide says 2 pounds for False books with the middle section hollowed out. I think a properly full wizard's tome should be a nicely divisible number like 5. 

So for 4th level, 400 pounds / 5 pounds per book = 80 books.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, the PHB says a spellbook of 100 pages is 3lbs each... but it is also a question fo volume. 100 books take a lot of place. Anyway, Leanthas would think it would be a waste to leave those book behind, so he will just pack as much book as he can on the disk. He will surely gives it to some institution who would be willing to maintain it. It would be even better if they would be willing to pay for them... A blank spellbook worth 15gp, but I don't know how much would worth a written book, surely it would depend on the containt... bah, we'll deal that IC.


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, I did notice the weight on the ordinary sized wizard's book. This is where it gets into a gray area. When I created the room, the books I invisioned to be placed in there with you, were much much larger than the picture shown of an average one. That is the reason I've given them the weight of 5 lb. as well. Considering you want to take these books with you, i used that weight in the example. But of course you can put a whole range of things on the disk. 

What is your intention with the books though? Would your character want to actually try and sell all those books, or would he much rather have them in his personal collection?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 29, 2005)

I didn't thought about that option, but it would be interesting to have them in his personnal collection. The only problem would be to keep them somewhere. He doesn't have a home, and his family house is not really near. He could always give them to a library for them to study and copy and get them back at some time later, but he would have to find such organization. He could also send them to his family... I'll think about that possibility and wait to see what happen with the others. They might claim the books too or judge me as a liar.


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2005)

Finding a library in the city shouldn't be a problem, if you'd like to place them in their care, until a time when your character could afford his own place.


----------



## Majin (Oct 3, 2005)

Would like to get things going again asap. Who all still needs to level their characters? Those that have and haven't posted the changes to this thread, I'd appreciate it if you would, thanks.


----------



## Manzanita (Oct 3, 2005)

Raven has updated her CS.  She took another rogue level.  Took +1 CON.  Increased some skill points.  Ready to roll!


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2005)

Character updates down below folks.
(+3) Str: 16 (+1 due to level)
(+3) Dex:17
(+2) Con:14
(+1) Int: 13
(+0) Wis: 10
(+0) Cha:10

HP:....... 27 (+1 hit point)
AC:....... 17 (10 base + 3 dex + 4 chain shirt)
Touch:... 13
Flat:...... 14
Init:....... +7 (3 base +4 feat bonus)
BAB:....... +4
Grapple:.. +7 (bab + str mod) 

Fort: +6 (+4 base, +2 ability, +0 Magic) 
Ref: +7 (+4 base, +3 ability, +0 Magic) 
Will: +1 (+1 base, +0 ability, +0 Magic) 

+07 Ranged: Mighty ShortBow +2   
+07 Ranged: Throwing Dagger

+07 Melee: Dagger
+07 Melee: Long Sword
+07 Melee: War hammer

I haven't added in the new armour stats as I don't know what she'll be wearing. As is, she's still wearing her old armour. Also added some points to her skills as well as putting 2 points into Speak language in order to for her to understand undercommon.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 3, 2005)

Updated my character on the rogues gallery.

Here is the quick version


Charisma 10 +0 (1 point)
HP 38

AC 19 = 10+5+2+1 TOUCH=12 FLAT-FOOTED=17 

FORTITUDE +7 (CONSTITUTION) 
REFLEX +3 (DEXTERITY) 
WILL +7 (WISDOM) 
BAB +3
Grapple +5
MELEE +5 
RANGED +5

Skill 

Diplomacy +5 (5 rank) (1 skill point)
Sense Motive +5 (2 rank) (cc) (2 skill points)

Domains:
Destruction: You can smite an opponent once per day, gaining a +4 bonus to your attack and +4 to damage.
Strength: You can perform a feat of strength once per day, adding +4 to your Strength score for one round as a free action.

Spells: 0/5 1/4 2/3
lvl 0
Read Magic
Purify food and drink
Create water
guidance
light

lvl1
enlarge person (domain)
Bless 
Comprehend laguages 
Command
magic weapon

Lvl2
Bull's strength (domain)
Aid
Shield other
Spiritual Weapon


----------



## Dhes (Oct 3, 2005)

Last time I tried this I was completely wrong    … but here goes nothing.

Kirinke, I’m pretty sure that you get more than 1 hp this lvl.
Rangers get d8, so (75%d8) + 2 = 8 HP 
This would bring you to a total of 34 HP


----------



## Velmont (Oct 3, 2005)

Dhes is right, it should make 34hp for a Ranger level 4 with +2 Con bonus. 
(8+2)+(6+2)+(6+2)+(6+2) = 34


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2005)

Changed to reflect. Thanks.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi all..will update soon I promise. I had to take a personal day off just to have a chance to clear my head some. I worked all through the weekend trying to get work stuff finished and now I know I have worked myself into a cold. *sigh*

I swear, it is either feast of famine in Verbatim's land...

Update to everyone's favorite "bad boy" coming soon...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

lvl 4 update to Zeric

Hexblade 4
4th lvl increase: +1 Int (13 new total)
+9 hps (38 total)
+1 Will save (class increase)
+1 Bluff, Intimidate, Knowledge (arcana), Craft (Weaponsmithing)

Class abilities: Summon Familiar and cast arcane spells. (Spells to be selected soon)

Spells chosen: Magic Weapon and Disguise Self
Spells per day: 1

I think that is it, and I will go back through the posts trying to help out Dhes with a new master list on treasure. Also, it was Elyas that Zeric had meant to take the silver handled cane, but when I started wondering if he was coming back, I sorta just rolled with Velmont's post on his char turning it down.

I also advanced Zeric's age a year as once we go topside, he will realize that in all of this he missed his b-day.

One last thing, I will have Zeric come back to the group so he can be led topside, I don't want to hold us up anymore and I feel that while I have been trying to keep him in char, sometimes I keep him too in char. I do apologize for that as well...

Majin, if we are skipping to the hauling up phase, please do not forget the room of weapons, as you know I intend to try to work the dwarven NPC back in for that aspect of things...

Edit: I want to take Combat Expertise at 6th lvl, if I don't take a lvl of fighter before that and I needed the increase in Int to get it. Also swapped out a lvl of Spellcraft for Craft.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

*Treasure gained since going to dwarven stronghold*

Sorry for not condensing this more all. Hope it helps some...now we just need to go through what we found in the city, and pray that those who go after us don't take too much of our goodies we missed..*L*

*Post #381 loot*
-2 suits of banded mail
-2 light steel shields
-2 longswords
-4 javelins (Zeric took in post 383)
-16 gp, 23 sp (Orpheus took in post 385)

*Post #413 loot*
-Great falchion (ogre carried)
-Hide armor (ogre carried)
i-ron key (ogre carried)
-5,990cp, 2,248sp
-2 green spinel gems
-Fungal flask (Did we ever check that?)

*Post #439 (hidden armory)*
-2 chain shirts (Zeric took one and Alinis took the other in post #441)
-2 suits of banded mail
-1 suit of half plate
-2 spiked gauntlets (Zeric took both)
-1 masterwork greataxe (Raven took)
-15 short spears (Althron took 4 in post 442)
-10 throwing axes (Orpheus took 5 in post #447)
-10 handaxes
-5 battleaxes
-5 heavy picks
-4 warhammers (Alinis took 1 in post #441)
-50 arrows (refilled quiver in post #441) (Orpheus took 3 arrows in post #447)

<Battle of post #468
<2 Hobgoblins and 3 goblins

<Raven searched bodies, but nothing was stated. 

*Loot from post #559*
-50 pp taken by Orpheus

*Loot from post #583*
-MW Dwarven Urgosh (Kazmojen's)
-Customized suit of Black Full Plate (Kazmojen's)
-4 throwing axes (Raven took 1 in post #584)
-180 gp and 3 silver keys (Raven took both in post #584)

*Loot from post #652 (Dead Hobs)*
-4 longswords
-4 suits of Banded Mail
-4 small steel shields
-8 javelins (assuming 2 per person)
-60 sp, 3 gp (Raven took in post 654)

*Loot from post #711 (Hidden Treasury)*
-Iron bound chest: 4 iron keys (demon-shaped) and 4,225sp
-Scorched chest: 450 gp, silver crescent moon pendent, two vials of liquid under iron ingots
-Last chest: glass beads (Give to orphanage for marble sets???)
-Oaken cask: 2,210cp
-Fungal cask: 696 sp, 1,451 cp
-Iron cask: 522 gp, 900 sp
-Masterwork Chain shirt (Orpheus takes)
-Masterwork Studded Leather (Raven takes)
-Composite Shortbow (Mighty +2) (Alinis takes)
-Silvered two-bladed sword
-Darkwood shield (Alinis takes)
-180 sp
-Enchanted Steel shield (Althron takes)
-362 cp
-19 gems (6 chunks of blue quartz, 4 carnelians, 4 peridots, 2 white pearls, 1 pink pearl, 2 aquamarines)
-ivory horn set with bloodstones (Hunting or literal horn?)
-ash walking cane with silver angel-shaped handle (Elyas maybe?)


----------



## Velmont (Oct 5, 2005)

Just add:

Dwarven's king library: ??? books (Leanthas takes all)

I suppose no one will fight for it. And if we do more than a trip to carry all that, a few Tenser's disk would help to carry them all.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 5, 2005)

I just want to say that I am impressed with Verbatim's extensive loot investigation...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks...it was the least I could do to help out..

I just came back from the ER and it is official...I have pnuemonia. *sigh*

Let the good times roll...


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, since you're posting I suspect it's walking pnuemonia right? If you had the other variety you would have been literally bed-ridden, unable to move much at all. Though I have never had it, I've seen my sister with walking pnemonia. Tisn't pleasant.

Oh and what about those paintings and whatnot we found when we got spooked by that magicked theatre?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

No it is the kind where I should be in bed taking in fluids and doing nothing but resting, but I refuse to give up fighting it...

I did not go through the first string, I know there were the paintings and a chest, but I can't recall what was in it off hand. I think a lot of copper...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

Gurnezarn (dwarven smith who Zeric has three months of service remaining with)

Chapter 1
*Loot from post #281 (Skulk ambush) *
-Light Crossbow w/19 bolts (Raven took in # 285)
-2 Rapiers

Chapter 2

*Loot from post #136*

-3 Fine paintings

*Loot from post #177*

-Enchanted Fine cloak (illusion school) (Raven has taken)
-spellbook
-Enchanted wand (Divination)
-"J" key (Raven has taken)
-MW Mandolin (Orpheus has taken)

*Loot from post #199*
-Jzadirune tabards

*Loot from post #257 (Sleeping skulk)*
-4 engraved copper cups
-1 silver cloak pin set w/ a bloodstone
-3 zircons
- 1 gold comb set w/ citrines
-26 sp, 130 cp


----------



## Dhes (Oct 6, 2005)

Tnx Verbatim … I didn’t even think we had that much stuff
I’ll go trough the list with Majin and get a price tag on everything and sort out the vender-thrash from the loot.

I’ll post a “What If” gold update today so every one can start thinking about what they want to buy.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

Once compilated like that, it is a really nice loot that you have... I hope you won't get rid of the spellbook


----------



## Dhes (Oct 6, 2005)

Lol don’t worry I’ll keep my hands from your books.   
I don’t know what the others think, but it’s your loot to, any thing that you would want from the loot or buy with the money, will only help the group.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

OOC, all I want is an amulet of Health as soon as possible. Before the first combat if possible, but I doubt the loot would be high enough for it. IC, Leanthas doesn't care much about the loot. All he want is to continue his studies. The book worth more than anything you have there, but he won't spit on gold once he will have decided to follow the group for now (he hasn't pass in front of the High Priestess, so he isn't sure what to expect for teh futur).

Just to take note, the amulet ias only 2000 gp worth for Leanthas, as he can create it for that cost. He might spend some time creating items for the group, for a fee, if the others are interested, but let's see the Priestess first.


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

Well the priestess/church would not expect non-members to tithe. They would accept of course, but I suggest that the party split the loot before the tithe, as I'm sure some will not wish to give up a part of their share.


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

Velmont - You wanted an Amulet of Health +2, since it is the cheapest, right? It is 4,000gp and grants a +2 to Con. The only problem is the caster level is 8 to create it and it doesn't look like you will have enough to afford it with your share of the loot. Giving only a +2 to Con I don't see how this will help Leanthas right away. Did you perhaps mean a different amulet?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

Before you lump everything up as just vendor bait, I still am wondering on the horn, is it a hunting horn or a solid ivory horn, like from an elephant or something like that?

Also, I think we need to spend some money to see what that wand is, if it is a wand of ID, then the sacrifice of one of the pearls we have is well worth it in the long run.

Also, I will be posting Zeric's spells up soon as I have a few thoughts on how to bring them into being..


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

I know my share won't be enough. I had planned that since the start, that's why I have False Life as one of my sceond level spells.

I was talking about that amulet, but the caster level isn't a requirement, it is just a default level of the creator, in case you need it for some other reason (dispel magic maybe...). Here, in the SRD document, you can read:



> *Caster Level*
> The next item in a notational entry gives the caster level of the item, indicating its relative power. The caster level determines the item’s saving throw bonus, as well as range or other level-dependent aspects of the powers of the item (if variable). It also determines the level that must be contended with should the item come under the effect of a dispel magic spell or similar situation. This information is given in the form "CL x," where "CL" is an abbreviation for caster level and "x" is an ordinal number representing the caster level itself.
> 
> For potions, scrolls, and wands, the creator can set the caster level of an item at any number high enough to cast the stored spell and not higher than her own caster level. For other magic items, the caster level is determined by the creator. The minimum caster level is that which is needed to meet the prerequisites given.
> ...




Which imply that the caster level isn't a pre-requisit. So the only pre-requisit I don't have is the spell Bear's Endurence, but that can be easily corrected. 

And the +2 Con isn't that bad, as it will give me 1 hp per level, almost doubling my hps


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

Ah yes, of course. Jumped on that too quick to realize. Well you should probably have enough to craft it if need be then. Dhes is finalizing the price list at the moment and should hopefully have something up today.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

And I don't know how much XP I can spend on item creation before losing a level, or how much time I have to create items before continuing our quest, but I might create items for other memebers of the group for some fee... 

Who want a wonderous items at 75% of the price?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

Its all good Majin..happens to the best of us...

The item creation world is a mighty strange and imposing beast, hence the reason Ayden has not created anything yet. That and no down time to do it in...*L*


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

I think there is a rule where you can't spend so much XP that you lose a lvl, but not 100% sure on that one. If there is a reason to work time into the game, Zeric still has three more months of "parole" he has to serve with Gurnezarn, a dwarven smith in Cauldron. That should be plenty of time I think....

However, only Majin knows for sure and as the wily poker player he is, he is never going to give us a tell to figure this out...


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

Velmont - Searching the books here looking for more info on this and you _may_ be incorrect after all. After the part you quoted it goes on to say:

"For other magic items, the caster level is determined by the item itself. In this case, the creator's caster level must be as high as the item's caster level (and prerequisites may effectively put a higher minimum on the creator's level). Verbatim has been working through this in hopes of creating his own items. I'd like to hear from both of you on the info presented above and whether you think that makes it clearer?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

I have always looked at the items listed and rolled with what they said. It is what prevents a lvl 3 caster from making a dimensional anchor, but allowing him to make a pair of goggles of Daylight.

*shrug*

I understand that having to wait is a pain, and if you wanted to let him make a amulet of health +1 at 4th level, it would make sense that he could do it as he was three levels higher than the +"x" he was going for.

Just my two coppers...


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

Unfortunately a +1, if it existed, would not help him at the moment as his Con is only 6. That is generally why all stat increasing items come in +2 increments. To ensure that regardless of the PC's current stat, it will effectively increase his modifier every time.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

True, but I was just using that as an example of the +"x" system and the DMG saying that the caster had to be 3 times the x shooting for. With that in mind, if a caster wanted to make a +2 at 6th lvl, I wouldn't see anything wrong with that. It is still honoring the 3x requirement, as well as lowering its resistance to a higher lvl dispel magic attack should one happen.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

I've been looking at the SRD on the wizard of the coast website. It seems the website I usually use have some slight modification... seems I really need to be 8th level to create an amulet of health. Well, I am half way of it  :\


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

I've not seen any official ruling about that, but I've seen on the WotC D&D forum that the CL could be for the best version for the item. Just look for the pearl of power. The CL is 17. It makes a lot of sense for a Pearl of Power lvl9, but does it make that much senses for a lvl1 one? After all, a Pearl fo Power lvl1 can be randomly found just as much as a cloak of resistance...

But looking at the Amulet of Natural Armor, it's ask a CL 5th... so under that logic, it would be for a +5... doesn't support well that argumentation.

But I think the best comparaison that can be done, it is the gauntlet of Ogre power. It's ask only CL 6th, where the belt of giant ask for 10th. All other stats boosting magic items ask for CL 8th. Where is the logic in that?

Why STR would have a different CL? So, here my opinion on this. WotC have no consistency nor no sensefull rule. I've always liked the idea of the CL is just a default CL for dispel magic and such things. If you meet the requirement, you should be able to create it. SO, you could build an amulet of health +6 at level 3, but can you really gather 18k gp at that level and are you ready to spend 1440 XP for it? The pearl of power ask to be able to cast spells of the level of the pearl, so you could create a level 3 at 5th level, but not a lvl4.

Choose your own rule for the item creation feat and I will follow it. After all, you're the all mighty god of this world and only you can bind the rules of magic to your will, my character only follow them


----------



## Dhes (Oct 6, 2005)

Here is the list of all the stuff that was not claimed plus price, a tally of all the money and a tally of the money that we would have if we sell all the stuff in “This” list. 

I auto deducted 700 gold to identify 5 item’s
- 1 potion (Bull’s strength)
- 2 Potions (Cure moderate wounds) 
- Enchanted wand (detect secret door, 15 charges)
- Enchanted Steel shield +1 (Althron takes)
- Enchanted Fine cloak (Nystul’s magic aura, OMG lOl fake “Cloak of Illusion”   )


- 1 Customized suit of Black Full Plate (1 x 1500gp) = 1500gp
- 8 Suits of banded mail (8 x 250gp) = 2000gp
- 6 Light steel shields (6 x 9gp) = 54gp
- 1 Hide armor (1 x 15gp) = 15gp
- 1 Suit of half plate (1 x 600gp) = 600gp
- 6 Long swords (6 x 90gp) = 30gp
- 1 Great falchion (1 x 75gp) = 75gp
- 10 Hand axes (10 x 6gp) = 60gp
- 5 Battleaxes (5 x 10gp) = 50gp
- 5 Heavy picks (5 x 6gp) = 30gp
- 8 Javelins (8 x 1gp) = 8gp
- 2 Rapiers (2 x 20gp) = 40gp

Majin is giving us 75% book price because we are selling to Gurnezarn.
Total: 4462 * 75% = 3346.5gp   

- 2 Green spinel gems (2 x 100gp) = 200gp
- 6 Chunks of blue quartz (6 x 0gp) 60gp 
- 4 Carnelians (4 x 50gp) = 200gp
- 4 Peridots (4 x 75gp) = 300gp
- 2 White pearls (2 x 100gp) = 200gp
- 1 Pink pearl (1 x 250gp) = 250gp
- 2 Aquamarines (2 x 500gp) = 1000gp
- 6 Paintings (6 x 100gp) = 600gp
- 1 Ivory horn set with bloodstones (1 x 450gp) = 450gp
- 1 Silvered two-bladed sword (1 x 100gp) = 100gp
- 4 Engraved copper cups (4 x 2gp) = 8gp
- 1 Silver cloak pin set w/ a bloodstone (1 x 45gp) = 45gp- 3 Zircons (3 x 50gp) = 150gp
- 1 Gold comb set w/ citrines (1 x 150gp) = 150gp
- 1 Silver crescent moon pendent (1 x 200gp) = 200gp
Total: 4780gp

Platinum: 50
Gold: 471 
Silver: 8358
Copper: 10143

1908 gold, 2 silver and 3 copper.

If we add all the stuff  we get a grand total of 
2608.23 + 4780 + 3346.5 = 10034 gold, 7 silver  and 3 copper


----------



## Dhes (Oct 6, 2005)

I think that you should treat the “Pearl of Power” when creating it, more like a scroll or wand. With a scroll the CL is equal to the CL of the spell that you want to put in to it, that’s why the “Pearl of Power” has a CL of 17, but this is only if you want to make a lvl 9 one (lvl 9 wiz spells = Wizard lvl 17). 

The “Amulet of health” has a CL of 8 because it permanently gives you the power of an lvl 2 spell that normally lasts 1min/lvl. If you would want to have “Bear’s endurance” 24 hours a day at lvl 4 without having the amulet you would have to be able to cast 360 lvl 2 spells a day.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

Ok, but where is the logic when you say an amulet of health +2 ask a CL8 and a guantlet of Ogre Power ask a CL6. And where is the logic that said an amulet of health +4 ask for a CL 8 and a Belt of giant strength +4 ask for a CL10? 

And at level 8, you need to cast it 180 times per day, which doesn't make more sense.

As I said, there is no logic in those CL... That's my point! My old DM just rule that you need to be able to cast teh spells and meet other requiremnt like alignement or race, but we just use the CL as a default CL. Now, Majin is the DM, I'll follow his call.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 6, 2005)

I will throw one last set of coppers onto this, while I am also in support of what the DM says goes, I think the one running theme they have is that per + you want to create, you have to cast that spell as 3x level caster. So while a amulet of nat armor +1 requires a 5th lvl caster, a +5 should require a min of lvl 15 for the +5.

I do agree though that WotC does do a hit or miss job on things, but think at the heart of it a flat line 3x per + works and at lvl 5 if you find a scroll by lvl 12 wiz and want to enchant an item with a higher spell than you can normally cast, I think that is fine as you are using some else's magic to fuel your device which is allowed.

Again, I agree that Majin has the final call and will go with any system he chooses. While I would love for us to all get things as soon as possible, too many toys makes the game too easy. *shrug*

Also on the full plate, I think we should give Althron a chance to claim it should he wish. It is a helluva find and as he is the only one who can use it without any real penalty to movement, gotta love that fact eh, I think he should get it buffed out during the down time and sport it like a new car..

*out of coppers*


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't want to go against what you say, but 3x the + is a bit high if you start to think of the bracer of armor. Does it really take an EPIC character to create a bracer +7 or +8? Same things with weapons and armors with many enchantment. When it totalize +7, are we entering the EPIC creator?


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

I think I agree with what Verbatim has said here. I hadn't noticed the x3 correlation before but now that I see it, that seems to be the way of it. I think we should just go with how it is stated in the rules, point blank. I also realize that WotC's decisions can be rather odd at times, but perhaps there is a reason deeper than we are looking or can realize ourselves for why they made it this way. 

As for the bracers question, this is a special case. In the listing it is noted that the caster level must be 2x the bonus you wish to add. (Instead of the apparently invisible 3x modifier) So you could make a +8 at level 16, which sounds about right if you think about it. 

Sorry about that Velmont. I know it sucks to possibly have to wait longer for your amulet, but if some kind soul doesn't lend you the money I'm sure it won't be that long until you can afford it. Or, since you're no longer locked in the room anymore, you could always sell your ring to help pay for it.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I personally find it a bit high (At level 18, everybody will have already bought ther main attribute booster +6, as it is only a 36 000gp worth). At 2x for everything seems more appropriate. Waiting for level 12 to have a +6 item is a nice item to have, but with the ressrouce the palyer haev, he might think it doesn't worth the investment if he already have a +4.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 6, 2005)

Since bards are pretty well-rounded, he could benefit from just about anything.
I don't really know that I have a perference in other words...
I'll take what you give me


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

That can always be rectified with what loot you find.  As a DM, I much prefer my players _finding_ the good stuff rather than buying them anyway.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, if you stick to the x3, I would like to make a change to my character... I would have waited to take the Craft Wonderous Item. I would have taken the Energy Substitution rather at level 3 and CWI at level 5 with the bonus wizard feat.


----------



## Majin (Oct 6, 2005)

Not a problem. I'll allow the change.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 6, 2005)

well, divided up, that gives us each 1433gp apiece. I say we chip in to buy a wand of identification and a wand of cure light wounds. we'll probly need both eventually and each are worth the cost.

Speaking of finding, we really need a bag of holding or heward's handy haversack. A quiver of Ehlonna would be nice too.... hinty, hinty.


----------



## Mimic (Oct 7, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Also on the full plate, I think we should give Althron a chance to claim it should he wish. It is a helluva find and as he is the only one who can use it without any real penalty to movement, gotta love that fact eh, I think he should get it buffed out during the down time and sport it like a new car..




I was just about to ask if Althron could have the full plate. He will of course throw in his MW Breastplate and MW Heavy steel sheild for the party treasure as well as give up any money needed for compensation.

If he does have any money left he will give 10% to the church and donate an additional 10% to the orphanage.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Mimic: That sounds fine to me Mimic...just shooting from the hip, I think that would leave you with about 200-250ish gold if we go that route. However, I am fine with you just taking it and us subtracting that money from the kitty and redividing it. There will be times in the game one or the other of us all will find an item and take it, and we can't all be staring at the books trying to keep the ledger balanced. I trust that Majin will keep us all on even footing without someone pulling a dry bucket from the well.

Kirinke: Save up your coins and if we find a vendor who trades in magical wares perhaps he will have one. Asking the DM for a hand out is akin to asking the Dragon to just give you a few of its coins...

I swear I am out of coppers now guys..*L*


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 7, 2005)

Any of the loot that can be used immediately should go to whoever wants it and benefits the most from it without charge.
We'll all get our fair share.
That Masterwork Mandolin went straight to Orpheus, right


----------



## kirinke (Oct 7, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Kirinke: Save up your coins and if we find a vendor who trades in magical wares perhaps he will have one. Asking the DM for a hand out is akin to asking the Dragon to just give you a few of its coins...
> 
> I swear I am out of coppers now guys..*L*




lol. I was only half-way joking there. I do plan on saving my coin for just that.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 7, 2005)

Just a suggestion, when it is time to split a treasure, a easy way is: You calculate the selling price of all the loot, you split it evenly and finally, everyone can buy any items in the treasure at there selling price. So, we are 7 if I am not wrong, that make roughly 10000/7 = 1428 per person. The selling value of the armor, looking at Dhes list, is 1500. If Mimic want the armor, he will have to pay 72 gp and that will be all his part of the loot.

That's my suggestion... but I am nor sure of the maths... isn't 1500gp the market value, not the selling value?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

I think that is a good system for things that are more _want to have_ vice _need to have_. Althron is our cleric and he is the only one who can use the armor at all in the party, so there is really no reason to make him pony up on something nobody else can use. After the _needs_ have been met and all that is left are the _wants_, I agree that system would be nice. Things like cloaks, boots, bags, etc...

I know that right now all of us are starting off a little light in the "enchanted" aspect of things for our level, but I have no doubt that we will gain speed soon enough...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Majin: Edited my lvl 4 increase.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Forgot to include one thing on the list if you did not take it Dhes. The walking cane with the silver angel handle. Sorry about that and if you did take it, please disregard this..


----------



## Dhes (Oct 7, 2005)

1500gp is what the price in the book; we sell the stuff at 75% of market value, so that would be 1125gp.

I for one prefer the democratic system of what does everyone want/need and who can benefit the most, than just say “Ye” or Nay”. I don’t mind sacrificing part of my share to upgrade someone if it benefits the group, plus as you will see from the other list that I didn’t post yet (the list with the stuff that was claimed in the dungeon) that some people have builtup quite a tab. 

I’ll roll with whatever the group wants and post an updated loot list with the other stuff in it too.  Give me some time to get the price of everything and to make a list of what everyone still gets/owes 

I look forward to buying a bag’o’holding with my own castle in it.

Verbatim, Yes I did take the cane, it's only 55gp but it’s pretty cool you will C why.   

*- Chain shirts* (Zeric)
*- 4 javelins* (Zeric)
*- 2 spiked gauntlets* (Zeric)

*- 4 throwing axes* (Raven)
*- Enchanted Fine cloak* (illusion school) (Raven)
*- Light Crossbow w/19 bolt*s (Raven)
*- Masterwork Studded Leather* (Raven)
*- Masterwork greataxe* (Raven)

*- 15 short spears* (Althron)
*- Enchanted Steel shield* (Althron)

*- 10 throwing axes* (Orpheus)
*- Masterwork Chain shirt* (Orpheus)

*- Chain shirts* (Alinis)
*- 4 Warhammers* (Alinis)
*- Composite Shortbow (Mighty +2) * (Alinis)
*- Darkwood shield* (Alinis)

*- MW Mandolin* (Orpheus)

*- Ash walking cane with silver angel-shaped handle* (Elyas)


----------



## Mimic (Oct 7, 2005)

I am definately on the "if they can use it and it benifits the group let them have it without cost" side. 

If there is someone who can use it then it should just go to that person, saves a lot of book keeping if you ask me. Besides what happens if someone can't afford what they want? I know that Althron can't afford to buy the +1 sheild and the full plate

The problem I see is if one person continually gets all the good stuff, (I have been in games like that) and that's where common sense comes into play. We divide the loot so everyone gets something good, sell what is left and split up the money between us.

I just didn't want to assume that just because Althron can use the full plate that means he is somehow entitled.

Either way is ok with me, I will go with what the group decides.

Oh and I am with kirinke, purchasing a wand of CLW is a very good idea. That way at least 2 people in the party can use it.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 7, 2005)

Dhes: Manz's char actually loaned me the crossbow and I in turn passed it on to Velmont's char. So it is with him, but should be charged to me since Raven has a crossbow already. However since I have the javelins, the crossbow could go in the kitty if nobody else wants it and the bolts could go to Raven.

Alinis actually only took 1 hammer not four of them, Orpheus 5 throwing axes vice 10, and Althron 5 spears vice 15. If I am wrong though, I do apologize.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 8, 2005)

Remember I gave those axes back, since he's not proficient with them and doesn't need the extra weight holding him down...


----------



## Dhes (Oct 8, 2005)

K. I’ll put 10 throwing axes into the list of stuff we are selling, plus 5 spears go to Althron and the other 10 go to the other list.

Velmont, do you want the crossbow or should we sell it with the other stuff??

Look for my signature (first post by me on a page) for the links to the new stuff.


----------

